# Few Bulls on the fly



## Texan1554 (Apr 20, 2011)

Was in south Louisiana last week and caught some amazing conditions, wish the fish would have gotten the memo... they were making us work for it. More refusals and disinterested fish than usual but we found a few solid ones to pick the fly up. No 40+" big nasty's but some solid fish, biggest at 36" and 14#'s.

Rod's a TFO Mangrove 8 weight, Lamson reel, all fish were on clousers.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome stuff. Did you go with a guide or take your own boat?


----------



## lovemylegacy (May 22, 2008)

I wanna go. Congrats, awesome fish


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great shots. Those reds are beautiful. I'll take quality over quantity any day of the week.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Great pics. Well done. Were they tailing, or just cruising the flats that day?


----------



## Texan1554 (Apr 20, 2011)

southpaw said:


> Awesome stuff. Did you go with a guide or take your own boat?


Guide, Jonathan Allen, would be very doable with your own rig though.


----------



## Texan1554 (Apr 20, 2011)

skeeter77346 said:


> Great pics. Well done. Were they tailing, or just cruising the flats that day?


Mostly fish just cruising or working shoreline in ~2-3' of water. All sight casting though. The conditions this day made it so we could work the islands with access to deeper water where the bigger fish hang. Back in the marsh the days prior we found plenty of fish with their heads in the mud.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Were you guys fishing out of Hopedale?


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice fish! Sounds like you had a blast. I used an 8wt TFO rig myself fishing for Louisiana bulls


----------

